# * Fishing Pictures Thread *



## 22magnum

I figured I'd start an official thread. Share away! 

































Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good call! I'll definitely be contributing as I get going this year. Might not post a lot of coyote pics, but fishing I can do lol!


----------



## 4Cody4

We take us a pretty fun trip up north every April.
















This is my friend Dave who always seems to be taking photos with the largest fish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Nice fish! Both are on my bucket list!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Great pic's, is it catch and release for the top one.


----------



## 4Cody4

You can purchase a tag for the lake sturgeon and keep one per season here in MN.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dang Dawg




----------



## 22magnum

My new bass fishing rig!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

my youngest daughters first flathead we noodled out from under a washed out bridge last summer. Creek had stopped running and it was in about 2 feet of water, perfect conditions for a first


----------



## hassell

Right on for her, did she fillet it also.


----------



## 22magnum

Awesome Flattie!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

We hang them on hook from a pole and cut off the tail and let them bleed out. It sure helps with the taste of the flatheads, blues and channels. Cut across the head and with 2 pair of vise grips pull the skin down and off. Gut them and cut backbone behind the head and you got a whole cleaned fish.


----------



## hassell

We sorta do the same for burbot, head on a nail, cut around it, pull the skin down to the tail, cut the fillets off, no gutting to do.


----------



## akiceman25

Here's a mess of silver salmon caught in Valdez a couple years back.










The better half with a spawning silver salmon. 









And a few more silvers...


----------



## akiceman25

Here's my better half dipnetting for red salmon in the Copper river. This is an annual ritual for most Alaskans.










And a few of the keepers.


----------



## 22magnum

My new fishing vessel

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Do you mean Coho's. What do you do with those red ones, the meat is pretty soft at that stage.


----------



## 22magnum

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

I would say they were real hungry.


----------



## akiceman25

hassell said:


> Do you mean Coho's. What do you do with those red ones, the meat is pretty soft at that stage.


Yes silver salmon are also called coho.

The bright red ones... I smoked them.. and learned my lesson. Inedible. But had to try em.


----------



## 220swift

akiceman25 said:


> The bright red ones... I smoked them..


I could never keep them lit....... :mrgreen:


----------



## akiceman25

220swift said:


> I could never keep them lit....... :mrgreen:


Well you have to light the other end......


----------



## hassell

akiceman25 said:


> Yes silver salmon are also called coho.
> 
> The bright red ones... I smoked them.. and learned my lesson. Inedible. But had to try em.


Like calling Chinook salmon - King salmon - made up names. I could never figure out why anyone would want to fish red spawner's when the meat is no good plus fishing for them at that stage shouldn't even be allowed. jmo.


----------



## akiceman25

When fishing stocked salmon, there's never a worry whether the river will meet escapement or not. We can discuss fish biology further thru PM if you'd like. I'm sure the OP would appreciate his thread getting back to pictures.



hassell said:


> Like calling Chinook salmon - King salmon - made up names. I could never figure out why anyone would want to fish red spawner's when the meat is no good plus fishing for them at that stage shouldn't even be allowed. jmo.


----------



## 22magnum

Caught this one today on a creature bait Texas rigged.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Been doing pretty good on Lake Michigan recently. No giants yet, but good coho, steelhead, and medium sized kings. Took my wife and daughters out last Friday for the girls first trip. Only lasted an hour or so, but got the perfect double for them.

Right at 9, same time theyve been going lately, one rod fires with a king. My youngest takes that, and as I hand her the rod, a downright rod fires. My wife helped Ellie with her rod, and Abbie, my youngest, kept her rod on my shoulder as she fought her king. We got both, and thank GOD they weren't 15-20#ers lol. The iPhone didn't take the best pics, but it works for now.










Called it a night not long after that. But they all want to go again.

Went out last night, and put one in the box while doing the Facebook live thingy, then doubled right after putting that one in the box, while still rolling camera. Fun times! Hopefully they cooperate tonight befor we get stormed on. If you're connected to me on Facebook, take a look and enjoy the simpler side of life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy

I oh yeah, headed up north for our 24th annual "guys weekend ". Goofy weather this year. Had action from quite a few muskies, but only one made it to the net. Never fails. Have a great year (last year we put 15 muskies in the net in 3.5 days up to 46"s), and follow it up with a 1 fish year. I guess that's why they call it fishing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Now that looks like a battle! Congrats! Tuff


----------



## Mo Mo




----------



## 4Cody4

I've been bowfishing. Here's my biggest buffalo to date. I got it a few weeks ago, it was 41.6 lbs.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Dang, it's like that monster ate the sleeves right of your shirt....Hope you're Okay !


----------



## hassell

All great pic's.. thanks fof sharing.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Went out last night to Lake Pleasant to fish for large catfish. This carp is the only fish we ended up landing. 10.5 pounds and he put up a good fight!

Also located a lot of coyotes on the way out....going to have to do an evening predator hunt/night catfishing trip soon!

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Thanks for sharing...makes me want to get out!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Some good camping last weekend in N. AZ and even better trout. Water to fire in an hour!

- Mark























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift

now I'm hungry.. :glutton: ..perfect eating size, congrats Mark!


----------



## knapper

Pictures to come of my halibut I caught yesterday. Took over 30 min to get it to the boat and then we harpooned and then shot it with a .410 shot gun three times. I was 67 inches long and 155 lbs. caught on 80lb. test and brought it up from 450 feet.


----------



## knapper

could someone pm me how to put pictures on here, yes again.


----------



## 220swift

pm sent


----------



## knapper

here is the picture


----------



## glenway

Now, that's a fish!


----------



## youngdon

Love halibut !

Halibut steaks on the grill......


----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> Love halibut !
> 
> Halibut steaks on the grill......


if there be any steaks left after having to shoot it THREE times wit a scatter gun


----------



## knapper

Instead of freezeing it our self and packageing it up we are having it done, there is 75 pounds of meat we dropped off.


----------



## Larry

Cool fish Knapper and congrats on catching the fish,

Were you entered in any halibut contest? Just wondering as some pay out pretty big.


----------



## knapper

No fishing contest for me. Someone pulled in a 375 pound in Valdez the other day. It took us as long to bring it in as it did to reel it up. I was using a salmon head as bait, it took it and headed for deeper waters. Shooting them is the only reliable way to calm them down to get them on the boat, bring the head up and go for the brain or the back bone.


----------



## Larry

I like Valdez and I hope someday I can return, Thanks for the story knapper!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Halibut fishing.... awesome! I almost went out when we vacationed there 3 years ago but didn't ever commit. I'm doing it next time! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Went out last saturday and caught a king and 7 silvers. The king was a white flesh one which is about 1 in 20, we have gotten 2 this year out of 4 kings. Got stuck out an extra day because of weather and we dragged anchor so we made a run for better anchorage and got into some rough seas. Monday the weather was better and we made it in. Called the Coast Gaurd to pass on a message for us about being stuck out, no sell service and barely able to get the USCG.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Heading out to spend the night at Lake Pleasant. Evening through sunrise with the rods in the water. Giving Flathead and Channel Cat another try... hoping the new moon will have them active.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Best trip yet fishing for Cats from the shore. Caught 2 Channel and 1 Flathead. Should've had a few more, but that's how it goes! Fun time!

- Mark






























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Looks good to me.


----------



## youngdon

Those are nice eating size.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Those are nice eating size.


Oh yeah. I have about 2lbs of fillets waiting in my freezer now. 

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Grilled or fried it's hard to beat well taken care of catfish.


----------



## 220swift

That'll be some good eatin........... :glutton:


----------



## 22magnum

Some of my favorite rigs






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

My favorite topwater lures
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

You all are having way to much fun....I like it!


----------



## 22magnum

A good day kayaking
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Looks like a peaceful float.


----------



## 22magnum

It really is nice to be able to access these smaller creeks with a kayak.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Nice pic's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon

Very nice 22. Some fine eatin there.


----------



## 220swift

Nice pictures thanks!


----------



## 22magnum

Here are some saltwater pics. Anyone know the name of those ugly buggers? I called them the mother-in-law fish.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Top pic looks like a rock cod or monkfish. I can't tell on my phone if that's an appendage on his head.


----------



## knapper

We have a fish up here called an Irish Lord. It all mouth and has spiney bumps on its head and the spines are toxic, a friend caught a big one fishing for halibut. We were using salmon heads for bait, it got the hole head in its mouth. We got it off the hook and let it go, keeping the salmon head. They are very tricky to handle and care must be taken not to get poked by a barb.


----------



## 22magnum

Caught some monster bass today





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well done.


----------



## 22magnum

hassell said:


> Well done.


Thanks the lures of the day where mid sized Wopper Plopper and a blue gill pattern chatterbait with a havoc creature trailer 
Bull frog caught on Sprinker Frog
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Finally purchased the "bat" lure and it did not disappoint.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

I take it, it is a top water plug. Love top water bass


----------



## 22magnum

prairiewolf said:


> I take it, it is a top water plug. Love top water bass


Yes sir, makes a big wake with the wings. I figured it was more of a novelty but the action is amazing.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a102df09d6b3/20171117_153803.mp4

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy

They make similar Musky sized baits, called creepers. Excellent on spots you know are holding fish.

Heddon used to make a similar bait too for bass. That thing always got gobbled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Got some more fishing in after work a couple nights this week. Caught a few Bullhead Catfish and 15 Striped Bass. Lost a large Striped Bass(snapped my line) and missed a hookset on a large Flathead. Lake Mohave and Lake Havasu.

The break from pursuing the predators on land is nice!

- Mark


























































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Haven't posted in a while
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

My vintage rebel wind cheaters









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

The gear

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Mark Steinmann said:


> Got some more fishing in after work a couple nights this week. Caught a few Bullhead Catfish and 15 Striped Bass. Lost a large Striped Bass(snapped my line) and missed a hookset on a large Flathead. Lake Mohave and Lake Havasu.
> 
> The break from pursuing the predators on land is nice!
> 
> - Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


So are you working in Havasu now too ? If you get in trouble there call me, I know a guy. He'll make sure you get the comfortable cell.


----------



## hassell

Great pic's. guys.


----------



## prairiewolf

22 magnum , those vintage rebels are nice. One of my favorite baits for top water. One thing I love about Texas is the fishing, it is great every place I have been fishing there, but the hunting sucks, sorry

Mark, I must say having a job like yours, sure does have its perks for getting around the state and spending off time in the outdoors, I envy you. You seem to get out way more than me, and I am retired, lol So if Don knows the guy that can give you a comfortable cell, I bet I know some that can help you get there, LMAO !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> So are you working in Havasu now too ? If you get in trouble there call me, I know a guy. He'll make sure you get the comfortable cell.


Haha, well I've never been in that kind of trouble aaaand plan on keeping it that way. I work the whole NW side of the state aaaand into Comifornia a bit. Lol.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Mark, I must say having a job like yours, sure does have its perks for getting around the state and spending off time in the outdoors, I envy you. You seem to get out way more than me, and I am retired, lol So if Don knows the guy that can give you a comfortable cell, I bet I know some that can help you get there, LMAO !!


Umm.... lol. No thanks! Haha.

Yep the job certainly has its perks!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Great thread and pics..thx for posting .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

A couple great days with the grandkids
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Making Memories that will last a lifetime--Thanks for sharing C2C-------svb*


----------



## Dang Dawg




----------



## Mark Steinmann

Hit Lake Pleasant again last Friday...not a single bite, but the weather was perfect to be on the water!

I have upgraded my catfish rig in hopes of landing a bruiser this summer. 65lb braid main line, 50lb mono leader, 7/0 circle hooks. Can't wait to get after the Flathead Catfish!

- Mark
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Mark Steinmann said:


> Hit Lake Pleasant again last Friday...not a single bite, but the weather was perfect to be on the water!
> 
> I have upgraded my catfish rig in hopes of landing a bruiser this summer. 65lb braid main line, 50lb mono leader, 7/0 circle hooks. Can't wait to get after the Flathead Catfish!
> 
> - Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Love catching flatheads Mark, good luck and tight lines!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

22magnum said:


> Love catching flatheads Mark, good luck and tight lines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Awesome! I've yet to land my first. Same thing as learning Coyote hunting...trial and error. My first season chasing them I had a couple runs but they either broke my line or I failed to set the hooks. Using too small of gear overall I found out. At least this year I'll be prepared with the proper gear!

Thank you, 
Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* I love to fly fish Bluegill ---Here are a few pic's of some I caught last spring. they were just starting to make their beds, I only kept the males--40 males produced 8lbs of fillets . I like Bluegill the best for eating--The largest measured 11 1/4" long. It is the largest one I've ever caught----P.S. that first pic is my worm fishing Buddy's fish But I Beat him bad LOL---------------------------------------------------------svb*


----------



## Mark Steinmann

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> * I love to fly fish Bluegill ---Here are a few pic's of some I caught last spring. they were just starting to make their beds, I only kept the males--40 males produced 8lbs of fillets . I like Bluegill the best for eating--The largest measured 11 1/4" long. It is the largest one I've ever caught----P.S.*


Love catching Blue Gill. Can't beat the nonstop action!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Started fly fishing yesterday. I must say it is a blast!























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

finally made it out yesterday for a few hours. caught about 20 or so bows in 14-16 inch range between three of us.

trolling panther martin spinners


----------



## hassell

Well done great pic's.


----------



## youngdon

Nice fishing pics !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* WHA!! Nice catch Guys-------Thanks for sharing all the Pic's*


----------



## 22magnum

The minnow may be a world record ????
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Took the son fishing this weekend. No fish caught, but it was a fun trip! Plenty of wildlife back at the house!

- Mark






























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo

Mark Steinmann said:


> Took the son fishing this weekend. No fish caught, but it was a fun trip! Plenty of wildlife back at the house!
> 
> - Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


And you didn't drop the Javelina?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

DRT204 said:


> And you didn't drop the Javelina?


Wish I could've!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Great pic's..


----------



## youngdon

Mark Steinmann said:


> Wish I could've!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes he could have. And possibly gotten a fine and loss of hunting privileges.


----------



## Mo Mo

youngdon said:


> Yes he could have. And possibly gotten a fine and loss of hunting privileges.


You can't report what you don't hear........


----------



## akiceman25

All I could find for open water to do some casting. Mid May and Birch lake is still frozen.. pfft. I'll try again next week..









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

akiceman25 said:


> All I could find for open water to do some casting. Mid May and Birch lake is still frozen.. pfft. I'll try again next week..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's 91° here in Texas. Haven't seen any ice today 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Heading to fish the Black River up in the White Mountains Memorial Day weekend. 3 full days hiking and fishing along the river...can't wait!

I got a new rig to learn on this trip, the Ned Rig. Supposed to be killer on the Smallies! Anyone thrown this rig before?

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I used to throw one of them in certain areas of Roosevelt whee there was a lot of brush and weeds. Can't say as though I had great luck with it, but I had a lot less hangups than those throwing anything else.


----------



## 22magnum

Learnig to fly fish
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

10 and 2....10 and 2


----------



## 22magnum

youngdon said:


> 10 and 2....10 and 2


Lol I'm trying

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Had a good run on Havasu yesterday after work! Caught about 18-20 fish and 4 different species. That lake is on fire right now...

- Mark





































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

A


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice pic's--Nice fish---thanks for sharing*


----------



## hassell

Quite the variety.


----------



## prairiewolf

Mark, did you catch all of them on the Ned Rig ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Mark, did you catch all of them on the Ned Rig ?


Ed, just the Largemouth. Stripers were caught on Anchovies. The channel cats and sunfish on a half of a worm.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

The gear









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Headed up north and did some stream fishing. We landed around 35-40 trout and some native suckerfish. Fun times with family!






































































https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180529/9c5d843500f879f508c29702e7b5dd37.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180529/e889e22b146c390fd441b7c38be9cfe5.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180529/161ce4c9ac6e022f663c316cac4b579a.jpg

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator...

Right on...

So did the back window blowout from over packing? Or did you just cram all of your stuff through the back window ????.
.. is that a pink camo blankie ????.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredator... said:


> Right on...
> 
> So did the back window blowout from over packing? Or did you just cram all of your stuff through the back window .
> .. is that a pink camo blankie .


Haha, ...yeah that was the most loaded down my truck has ever been. It handled it surprisingly well up the mountains though! Lol. I believe that is a pillowcase showing through a trash bag...? ????

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

I love trout - especially for breakfast. Just a note, Mark: Putting them on a stringer has a way of making the meat mushy. Best bet with trout is to whack 'em on the head to kill them immediately after catching (assuming keepers) and get them on ice. Otherwise, their strong enzymes work on the meat.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> I love trout - especially for breakfast. Just a note, Mark: Putting them on a stringer has a way of making the meat mushy. Best bet with trout is to whack 'em on the head to kill them immediately after catching (assuming keepers) and get them on ice. Otherwise, their strong enzymes work on the meat.
> 
> Thanks for the pics!


Yeah, unfortunately we were hiking up to 2 miles from camp each day so this was our only option. Wish we could've put them on ice right away but....oh well. 

Trout is my favorite meal while doing my predator hunting in the fall/winter. Nothing better than coming back to a cold dark camp, starting a fire and frying a few trout in the pan!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

I've been known to have cooked them up in the frying pan immediately after catching them, while navigating by canoe the main branch of the Au Sable south of Grayling. Single burner Coleman stove on the center seat operated by me from the back seat. No cooler, either.

Not the best idea I ever had, cuz it had the stove sliding around a bit, not to mention that my job was to control the rear paddle and get more for the pan, as well. Fortunately, the Au Sable is not very challenging and that helped, too along with a worthy pilot up front.

Meant some fresh fish, though.

Never repeated the act, but often remembered.

Thanks again for jogging that video in my brain.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> I've been known to have cooked them up in the frying pan immediately after catching them, while navigating by canoe the main branch of the Au Sable south of Grayling. Single burner Coleman stove on the center seat operated by me from the back seat. No cooler, either.
> 
> Not the best idea I ever had, cuz it had the stove sliding around a bit, not to mention that my job was to control the rear paddle and get more for the pan, as well. Fortunately, the Au Sable is not very challenging and that helped, too along with a worthy pilot up front.
> 
> Meant some fresh fish, though.
> 
> Never repeated the act, but often remembered.
> 
> Thanks again for jogging that video in my brain.


Sounds like a fun time Glen!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I've been on the Au Sable in a canoe as a boy scout. My brother fishes it quite often still. His friend has a cabin there.


----------



## 22magnum

Caught a 7.25lb bass today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

My little guy caught one too









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Nive bass, congrats ! is it Florida strain ?


----------



## 22magnum

prairiewolf said:


> Nive bass, congrats ! is it Florida strain ?


Not sure it was caught in west Houston area. Every neighborhood pond hold gaints here. Lots of bait. Also helps out no one fishes them much.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Caught this little guy a few days ago. Counts as a predator and fishing lol. He was safely released
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator...

Nice 22magnum... you have to be a bad sob or crazy to fish around Houston ????...


----------



## hassell

Nice pic., I guess swimming is off the menu !!


----------



## 22magnum

This time of the year they little ones get pushed out by the bigger gators. All ponds end up with a few small ones. Most ppl shoot them. I catch an release them away for the locals. We still swim in these lakes lol. Take more than a gator to run us off.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

once got bit by a gator.

after a couple of agonizing days, gator died.


----------



## prairiewolf

22magnum said:


> Not sure it was caught in west Houston area. Every neighborhood pond hold gaints here. Lots of bait. Also helps out no one fishes them much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My brother in-law lived in Conroe at Woodlands. They had around 5 ponds there and that is where I have caught my largest bass ever.


----------



## 22magnum

prairiewolf said:


> My brother in-law lived in Conroe at Woodlands. They had around 5 ponds there and that is where I have caught my largest bass ever.


I was in Conroe till 2am due to storm causing power issues.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator...

Did you watch 22magnum ? ????...


----------



## glenway

And, that's the name of that tune. Another defensive use of a firearm that never makes the news.


----------



## Mo Mo

Their mouths were running until the equalizer showed up.......


----------



## 22magnum

Yea I keep my gun on me while fishing not to worried. Plus if I leave it in the truck they'd be able to steal it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator...

Just checking...????


----------



## 22magnum

azpredator... said:


> Just checking...


I started a Facebook group called West Houston Fishing. Just a bunch of us weekend anglers. We go out in groups most times.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Happy fishing times Here ---Monday my hunt'en Buddy and I went Blue gill fishing when he got done work that afternoon---They weren't as big as last year but once they started to bite we did get some fair size ones . The largest was 9". Last year 11 1/4" was tops--Same Lake same Fly rod same fly LOL 35 fish 4 1/2 lbs of Fillets last year 40 fish and 8 lbs Fillets----My shoulder was just as sore Tues Morning----and my belly was full Tues evening after Supper of Deep fried Blue Gill--To me best of the Best--------couple pic's of the fish -----Hoping to go again tomorrow*


----------



## hassell

Looking good Skip, I'd be using the electric knife with that many.


----------



## azpredator...

Nice Skip... for a second there I thought you were frying them whole lol. I definitely need to get glasses


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

We went again tonight-------B*rought 37 home this time some really nice Blue Gills. Got home at 11pm their on ICE till morning-----HASSEL THANKS FOR REMINDING ME ABOUT THE ELECTRIC KNIFE--I forgot I have one, New to Boot. Sure will save time and labor , Now to find it LOL-----Boy them slabs sure do fight hard. We call them Diggers* :biggrin: ---------------------------skip


----------



## hassell

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> We went again tonight-------B*rought 37 home this time some really nice Blue Gills. Got home at 11pm their on ICE till morning-----HASSEL THANKS FOR REMINDING ME ABOUT THE ELECTRIC KNIFE--I forgot I have one, New to Boot. Sure will save time and labor , Now to find it LOL-----Boy them slabs sure do fight hard. We call them Diggers* :biggrin: ---------------------------skip


 No problem Skip, went to the electric knife while living in Panama catching those peacock bass - sure made things easier.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Well I've tried to post pic's and story 3 times today---This lighting and wind storm that we had today knock out the power 3 times. Trees down and branches every where --So I'LL start over LOL------------------Took 2 hours to clean the catch and what a great help the electric knife was but I did have a learning curve to use it with out destroying the fish LOL---Ended up with 5 lbs of fillets--Hope to go again early next week before they are off the beds. what a great night of fishing---*

*svb*


----------



## youngdon

You better get that mess cleaned up before Sharon see it !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

:hot: *LUCKY FOR ME ITS A OLD DRYER IN THE BASEMENT. HER NEW WASHER AND DRYER IS NOW UPSTAIRS. MAKES FOR A GOOD CLEANING TOP JUST THE RIGHT SIZE LOL*


----------



## azpredator...

The green whirlpool washer and dryer where I grew up had it's share of fish on it...along with ducks, geese, pheasants and the occasional mink or muskrat. The fish cleaning station (laundry tub) was conveniently located next to the porcelain cutting board (washer). How convenient. Nowadays they put the washer and dryer upstairs in the hallway closet without a laundry tub. ???? Why? How is a young boy going to learn how to revive a frozen fish you ask, well he's not if the damn washer is in the closet. I was a little shit and we just returned from ice fishing and put the frozen fish into the laundry tub with luke warm water. As soon as they thawed out my father would start cleaning them. I got bored watching him so I started dinking around, that's when I spotted a nine volt battery sitting on the work bench. For reasons unknown I took the 9V battery and touched the fish in a few spots... nothing... then I placed it directly on the fishes lateral line (the dotted line the goes from the head to tail) and low and behold it jumped, a few seconds later the gills started to move so I put it in the laundry tub and and it started swimming. No BS... my father said it was a fluke until I jump started another one and another. Who knew.


----------



## Dang Dawg

Just gota do it with the kids.
Can't say it any better then the Pictures


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*GREAT PIC'S DANG---Making Memories with the KIDS that last a lifetime--Thanks for sharing--------------------*


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok Eric, I am going to have to try that with a 9 volt, lol only thing similar I have done is bring back a drowned fly with salt, yes it works !


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice slabs there skip congrats


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Caught my first Striper on my ultra light rod. Makes those average sized fish super fun to land! Got a couple fish tacos right there...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Congrats. Are you eating them or catch and release


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Congrats. Are you eating them or catch and release


We keep a good amount of them. Great tasting fish!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Quick trip before work and a half hour lunch break yielded a bunch of fun!

Oh, and dang turtles....lol


























































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice catches Mark. Where are you ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Nice catches Mark. Where are you ?


Thanks Don. I was at Rio Vista pond in Peoria and a closed golf course in Phoenix off Indian School...over near your neck of the woods so to speak.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Got skunked in the pads
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*A few nice ones this morning---fish fry tomorrow night*


----------



## hassell

Way to go Skip, good eating for sure.


----------



## youngdon

Nice fish Skip ! What time is dinner ?


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Good looking mess of fish you got there skip and I would like to know when dinner is too


----------



## youngdon

I bet he ate them all and will say he never saw our pleas for a heads up.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Dog gone it------------Supper was at 7pm last night-------They were super GOOD-----Her CP was down so missed your post*







but maybe I'll get out fishing soon --------------------


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Hit the local golf course last week. Tried to get a big carp landed but turns out I need a net! Lost this sucker at shore after a few minutes of attempting to beach him. Also had a bigger carp break my line a few minutes before. Nathan caught a LM Bass on hotdog of all things... lol.























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Hooking those carp is like hooking onto a bulldog. A real tug of war. Used to take them to a Russian immigrant who said, "In Russia, carp is number 1 fish." (Add Russian accent and soak in buttermilk after removing mud vein.)

We fished the rivers and used small treble hooks baited with dough balls and molasses. Put Poppin Fresh dough in container, add molasses and bread crumbs and squeeze it all together and let stand over night in refrigerator. Unresistable. Caught so many we couldn't haul 'em all out.

Caught a whopper on a nightcrawler while trout fishing with a split-bamboo flyrod. Took 20 minutes to surface. Best fight I ever had with the exception of an 85-inch sailfish off the coast of Miami.


----------



## youngdon

AZ game and fish has a carp catching contest amongst themselves every year. They cook them and let the public try them. They are, from what I hear delicious. 
We usd a similar recipe growing up in NW Ohio for carp in the Maumee river.


----------



## glenway

Had an old friend who always said, "Worst fish I ever had tasted deeeelicious!"

My pal, Frank, who introduced me to carp fishing, made patties out of them - like salmon patties. He used a fair amount of spices, etc. in the recipe, but I can honestly say they were quite good. Much of what they taste like depends on the water they came from and the expertise of the chef.

If you want to be challenged, don't take the heavy gear and line and horse them in; ultralight spinning equipment with 4-pound test line in a river will really test a person's ability.

And, to point out their toughness, consider this: After I caught the huge trout on the fly rod with 4-pound leader in Houghton Creek in upper Michigan, I thought it worthy to show it off when I got home. Tossed it in a fish cage and into the trunk, then went trout fishing in nearby AuSable river. Tossed it back in the water. Two days later after the trip was over, took the fish out of the fish basket in the trunk after a 2.5 hour drive home in the summertime, and it was still alive. Put it in the kiddie pool and it began swimming! Not very well - kinda spiraling about, but alive just as well.

May have to dig up some ol' pics of those days for this thread.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Got out early for a couple hours of fishing yesterday. I think I hit the end of the catfish bite... going to have to go back for a night trip soon!























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

nice pic's..


----------



## youngdon

That's good eating size cat.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

A couple nice catches after work out of town. Had to dodge the storm a bit...





































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Fun trips with my boy and the cousins. 
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Looking pretty green around there.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

hassell said:


> Looking pretty green around there.


Finally got some rain in northern AZ....and lots of it!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

LOL You're famous Mark ! ! ! I saw the fox10 report with the flood waters rushing by and they reeported it was sent in by you....the second time....I don't believe they gave you credit the first time.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> LOL You're famous Mark ! ! ! I saw the fox10 report with the flood waters rushing by and they reeported it was sent in by you....the second time....I don't believe they gave you credit the first time.


Oh did they? Dang, wish I would've seen it!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Dang Mark, becomes an expert caller and now a reporter, you keep going, all us little guys will be forgotten, lmao


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Dang Mark, becomes an expert caller and now a reporter, you keep going, all us little guys will be forgotten, lmao


Haha no way Ed, I'll forever be a little guy too. Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Collection of vintage lures keeps growing









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Went fishing for three days. It was a slow but we got 4 halibut and many rock fish, will post pictures when I figure out how to again.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Vintage??? I must be getting old. The jitterbug yeah...well my tackle box was filled with similar lures. ????


----------



## 22magnum

azpredatorhunter said:


> Vintage??? I must be getting old. The jitterbug yeah...well my tackle box was filled with similar lures.


The Rebels are vintage lol the rest not so much

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL... I had some old ones and a few old reels.


----------



## youngdon

Now all you have is an old rod ?


----------



## glenway

Yow!


----------



## youngdon

I'm guessing Eric hasn't seen this.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Heading out Friday for an overnight catfishing trip to Alamo Lake. Today was gather fresh cut bait day... hoping to get into some big channel cats this weekend!

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Watch where you go if you do any off roading west of the lake. I was up there several years ago on a jeep trip with 6 jeeps and 12 guys when some old man came flying out of a small hidden road on a three wheeler and proceeded to stop the caravan in a narrow canyon. He asked about a million questions on our intentions and then proceeded to digress about everything the government was doing to him. He has a house on a hill and a huge greenhouse attached where he told us he grew "MaryJane". He would open cylinders of CO2 to make it more potent. What the old man didn't know was that 10 of the guys were police officers. 2 DEA, 6 LHC, and 2 Mojave county Sheriffs deputys. They kept asking questions about different things of the old guy but when he mentioned a mine I guess he knew he said more than he wanted to and got on his three wheeler and rode off. Never said a word...just rode off. I bet he kept an eye on us all night though.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Watch where you go if you do any off roading west of the lake. I was up there several years ago on a jeep trip with 6 jeeps and 12 guys when some old man came flying out of a small hidden road on a three wheeler and proceeded to stop the caravan in a narrow canyon. He asked about a million questions on our intentions and then proceeded to digress about everything the government was doing to him. He has a house on a hill and a huge greenhouse attached where he told us he grew "MaryJane". He would open cylinders of CO2 to make it more potent. What the old man didn't know was that 10 of the guys were police officers. 2 DEA, 6 LHC, and 2 Mojave county Sheriffs deputys. They kept asking questions about different things of the old guy but when he mentioned a mine I guess he knew he said more than he wanted to and got on his three wheeler and rode off. Never said a word...just rode off. I bet he kept an eye on us all night though.


Wow, crazy old miner. I've ran into a few crazies out off reading as well. Thanks for the tip, we don't plan on offroading as it will be a turnaround trip. Might have to check some areas for predator sign though! Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> Now all you have is an old rod ?


Lol... Well it's a good thing my old lady has an old equipment fetish. ????


----------



## glenway

Yeeow!


----------



## Mo Mo

azpredatorhunter said:


> Lol... Well it's a good thing my old lady has an old equipment fetish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180724_065724.jpg


Man is that beautiful!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Gunfighter said:


> Man is that beautiful!


You bet ya... 100% original Springfield


----------



## Mo Mo

azpredatorhunter said:


> You bet ya... 100% original Springfield


Mine is an H&R 1953 matching. Shoots accurately.


----------



## 22magnum

Picked up some more for the collection. I am running out of room

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Very nice. A few of those bring back some memories for sure.


----------



## 22magnum

Can't wait to throw this tomorrow morning. Dou Realis Cicada









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Had a great overnight trip out to Alamo Lake. Didn't land any huge Catfish as we hoped to but we had a fun time trying! Landed 21 fish with the biggest being this 7.5lb common carp I caught on my micro rod, what a fight!

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Caught a few today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

bull trout ,south fork of the boise


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice Fish Guys---------Thanks for sharing all the fish pic's*

*---------------------------*

*svb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice bass and trout.


----------



## 22magnum

I started attaching a dry fly about a foot higher than my crappie jig and its paid off. They hit the fly more than the jig. When the bass aren't hitting I throw this rig.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Crappie are good eating !


----------



## 22magnum

Caught this huge gill









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice ! That's a big one!


----------



## 22magnum

Big lures big bass









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice bass 22 !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice 22magnum...

I don't even have a fishing license


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Caught me a nice 3.3lb Channel last night at Lake Havasu. He'll taste good! Tried for Striped Bass as well but only the little guys were biting, usually the bait was stripped within seconds after dropping it down. Maybe tonight will be different.....









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Got my first Flathead tonight! What an absolute blast hauling that in on light gear(10lb line & light rod). I then proceeded to lose another, much bigger Flathead due to only having 10lb line. What a fun night, and best of all I met a local retired guy named Dave who helped me take these pictures and netted my fish. He had a lot of knowledge to share!

Caught a few small striper to fillet out as well.





































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice fishes Mark. Where are you fishing at in Havasu.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Man that fish could swallow your arm LOL-------Nice catch Mark*


----------



## 22magnum

Love flatheads! Nice cat

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Caught a bass on a ned rig, rio grande Chilid, and big shad























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Nice fishes Mark. Where are you fishing at in Havasu.


I fish off a few of the docks out there, some are better than others depending on the time of year.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

When the gators wont leave your lures alone









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

here's one my youngest daughter got a year ago. It was holed up under a low water bridge in about a foot and a half of water. Took her about 5 tries to finally noodle him out. She went from scared to death to proud as all get out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

They wanted the frog today 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Great pic's guy's.


----------



## youngdon

murphyranch said:


> here's one my youngest daughter got a year ago. It was holed up under a low water bridge in about a foot and a half of water. Took her about 5 tries to finally noodle him out. She went from scared to death to proud as all get out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


She ought to be proud of that one.


----------



## murphyranch

I caught a few nice bass this afternoon on a big white spinner bait with a trailer hook. Glad I had the extra hook on because all but one were hooked with it.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Had a great week of fishing fished for 3 days straight. Fished Fayette lake with a buddy then fished some local ponds. That afternoon I made the drive to the coast at Matagorda. We slayed the reds Saturday morning. Fished through a storm but was able to see a water spout which was pretty cool.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Pics












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Nice, a tough life.


----------



## 22magnum

Had to come back home before the wife filed for divorce lol. Best birthday week to date.


hassell said:


> Nice, a tough life.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Happy birthday 22magnum !


----------



## 22magnum

youngdon said:


> Happy birthday 22magnum !


Thank you sir!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Great day for sure. Do I see a trout in there?


----------



## 22magnum

glenway said:


> Great day for sure. Do I see a trout in there?


Yes sir, speckled trout and some black drum as well

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Caught my personal best bass on a fly. Pretty fun fight.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

gotta love bass ... they will eat anythang you throw.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ok I finally found a couple pictures of me fishing... it was a few years ago ????.


----------



## 22magnum

Those are awesome pictures!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I had a huge muskie on that zebco but I lost it because the drag didn't work...

Thanx 22magnum


----------



## glenway

Got a hankering for some smelt, but never tried this method...


----------



## kiyote

glenway said:


> Got a hankering for some smelt, but never tried this method...


what a great idea!

I wonder what fool I can convince to loan me their car


----------



## hassell

Good one.


----------



## 22magnum

I've caught to many to post but here are q few from this weekend.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Caught a 3lber the other day. We got to 75° here in Texas today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well done,tough weather to fish in.


----------



## glenway

Michigan's Black Lake is located in the norther part of the Lower Peninsula and each year hundreds of people get in on the lake sturgeon action. This year, after 78 minutes into the season, the season was closed when the 6-fish limit was met, although 7 were taken.

More details here: https://thinkingafield.org/2019/02/michigans-black-lake-sturgeon-season-over-after-78-minutes.html


----------



## 22magnum

Went fishing, all I saw were these lizards sunning themselves.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good thing you saw them.


----------



## hassell

Some good eating right there.


----------



## glenway

85-inch sailfish I caught off the Florida coast. Jumped clear of the water numberous times, took 45 minutes to land, and the hook fell out of its mouth when it hit the deck. Only fish I ever got mounted.


----------



## knapper

My wife caught a Wolf Eel and we shot it before bringing it onto the boat. They are related to the California moray and have real attitude. A friend we had along would clean all of the fish except that one and we had a head mount done. They have lots of big teeth and are ready to use them.


----------



## youngdon

Nice ! Can't wait to see the mount !


----------



## glenway

It's on the wall in the garage where nobody can see it. Too dang big for any wall in my house. Somebody'd probably lose an eye anyway.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Maggy and Me----and a Brookie*


----------



## youngdon

That would look good on a coffee cup.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> That would look good on a coffee cup.


 I agree.


----------



## glenway

Better on my dinner plate.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Hard to explain how much I miss my little Maggie ----And Don Them Coffee Mugs are still my Treasure------Hey Guys when Maggie passed Don sent a Maggie Picture Calendar and two coffee Mugs with Her and our pictures on them---My treasure till he day I die and then their going with me-Thanks again Don ----------------------*


----------



## hassell

Those are frigging awesome.


----------



## youngdon

I’m really glad you like them Skip. It’s obvious how much she meant to you by how much she means to you still.


----------



## glenway

Makes me want a hound of my own.

And, I'm stuck with a bunch of dang cats! Couldn't count the number of times I've thought of getting a dog from the local dog jail. Gotta get that garage fixed up first, because we'd both be living out there. Meanwhile, still thinking...


----------



## youngdon

Dogs and cats can and do co-exist.


----------



## youngdon

Although sometimes the cat only exists as a memory.


----------



## glenway

Half of our cats don't even like me. I've had 'em both before - dog/cats - but this group of cats is whacko.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Miss her every Day Don but she is with me in spirit------------ Pic is my Late Brother Dennis with a nice SteelHead Rainbow trout and me with some Brookie's from years gone BY--------SVB*


----------



## glenway

I can taste those trout now! Nothing finer!


----------



## glenway

Had to test some new gear including a pickup truck delivered from Florida yesterday. Loaded it with a jon boat I restored, a new Fenwick rod and Pfluger reel, and headed to a local lake for a wet run. All is well, but I sure need some new spinners and other lures.

Making a punch list for the truck but being non-Michigan, I believe it's worth bringing it up to par.

Boat was great! New oars, paint inside and out, transom, and assorted handles - all done with stainless fasteners throughout. Anchor ropes are too heavy duty, so I'm going to downsize to something more suitable. No leaks anyway.


----------



## knapper

Looks Good


----------



## youngdon

Nice combo Glen.


----------



## youngdon

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Hard to explain how much I miss my little Maggie ----And Don Them Coffee Mugs are still my Treasure------Hey Guys when Maggie passed Don sent a Maggie Picture Calendar and two coffee Mugs with Her and our pictures on them---My treasure till he day I die and then their going with me-Thanks again Don ----------------------*


Now if I could get that other guy to send me more pics........


----------



## glenway

The little boat rowed great with new oar locks and nylon bushings. I set the oars up so they didn't come so close together in operation. They work much better than the old ones that were rotted away. Marine paint in and out but that inside gray came off a bit with my boots, even though I finished it months ago. I may cover the floor with carpet.

No need for any license or badges with this rig, because it's Armstrong power - no gas or electric motor. I feel like I'm getting away with something and I like the exercise. No trailer, either. I think I can angle it into the bed of the truck without that extension gizmo. Haven't tried it yet.

Rod and reel combo were slick. Gonna be a good trout set up with 4-pound line.

Got some obligations before I begin travel. Truck needs stuff, too, but less rust than a one year-old Michigan anything.


----------



## hassell

Great setup Glen, I envy you, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 22magnum

Some of my swimbaits, left ones run $110 each right side are $120 each. Yes I know its dumb. Those are just the KGBs. Have a ton of others.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

So are those high dollar lures just for show and tell? Or are you some kinda professional Bass fishermen ???? ????


----------



## 22magnum

azpredatorhunter said:


> So are those high dollar lures just for show and tell? Or are you some kinda professional Bass fishermen


I'm just weekend angler lol. One day I'll be pro 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Could NOT get the PT program to post the pic upright, but that's a 1 million dollar lure I'm holding. The guy that made it took it to a big tournament in Cabo San Lucas. Only lost 4 diamonds.


----------



## 22magnum

Here you go









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

glenway said:


> Could NOT get the PT program to post the pic upright, but that's a 1 million dollar lure I'm holding. The guy that made it took it to a big tournament in Cabo San Lucas. Only lost 4 diamonds.


I feel better now about my spending habits

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

How'd you do that, Magnum? I tried for an hour and got the photo upright on my computer but every time I tried to upload to PT, it was flipped sideways. Thanks for the assist.

That pic was taken at a media event and the guy that made the lure, Mac Daddy, used it as a marketing ploy. Seems some deep-pockets folks would buy these things but not typically for fishing.


----------



## 22magnum

glenway said:


> How'd you do that, Magnum? I tried for an hour and got the photo upright on my computer but every time I tried to upload to PT, it was flipped sideways. Thanks for the assist.
> 
> That pic was taken at a media event and the guy that made the lure, Mac Daddy, used it as a marketing ploy. Seems some deep-pockets folks would buy these things but not typically for fishing.


I use Tapatalk on my phone for looking at all the forums. Just saved your pic, flipped it on my phone gallery and posted it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo

Went over to the local state park with my ultralight combo and went pitchin' for bass. Caught some nice ones this last Sunday.
























Using a 4'6" ugly stick with 4lb line, a green back/red glitter 6" worm wacky rigged. Pitchin at Largies sittin on beds. They may not be huge, but they are a blast to catch on the ultralight!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Some fun fishing trips this spring!

































































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

My youngest daughter caught a couple nice ones from one of our ponds









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice fish !


----------



## glenway

Just makes me want to get out in the boat, dang it!


----------



## 22magnum

My new glide lure









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Looks good enough to eat.


----------



## hassell

Great pic's guys, thanks for sharing, I only wish.


----------



## 22magnum

Custom painted glide









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice Fish and Pic's GUYS---------------------------------*


----------



## Mo Mo

Got out again last night. Throwing a black/black curly tail jig and slow reeling. Caught these two toothed fillets.































Some little boy on the dock was trying to tell me to put my thumb in his mouth to hold him because his dad told him that how you hold bass.....until I showed him the teeth and explained that it was a walleye.


----------



## youngdon

Nice fish !


----------



## kiyote

congrats ! walleye is good eatin but IMHO not reallly much fun to catch unless they be monster walleye. then they fight pretty good.


----------



## glenway

Had big plans to fish Lake Ovid in Sleepy Hollow State Park not far from home. Got all the gear readied last night and got to the lake before sunrise. So did myriad tournament guys with bass boats all set to upset a no-wake lake. No way was I going to fish there.

I wanted a quiet spot, so I made a U turn and went to a tiny lake in Owosso and had a little fun casting Rapalas and Panther Martins.


----------



## Mo Mo

Nice bass GW. Any day at the lake is better than a day at work!


----------



## glenway

Just doing some equipment testing working out any bugs for some road trips this season. Probably a month away.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*A good catch of Blue Gill last Thursday evening-----------------------svb*


----------



## glenway

Yeah, poppers.


----------



## knapper

Went fishing las week and got two halibut,one 70 pounds and the other was 50 pounds. also got some rock fish and flounder but they are not good to eat.


----------



## glenway

I thought flounder was good.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Did some fishing up at 10,700 feet near Silverton, CO this week with my son. He caught his first trout ever. He ended up getting 4 and I landed 5 trout as well. Amazing views up there!


























































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

glenway said:


> I thought flounder was good.


some of them are good but the arrow tooth flounder are not so. We kept one and froze to eat latter, when I thawed it out and cooked it up it looked good but, when I went to baste it the flesh mushed under the basting brush and I almost lost my cookies.


----------



## hassell

knapper said:


> some of them are good but the arrow tooth flounder are not so. We kept one and froze to eat latter, when I thawed it out and cooked it up it looked good but, when I went to baste it the flesh mushed under the basting brush and I almost lost my cookies.


 I never minded eating flounder and rock fish, not much in the Pacific that is non eatable.


----------



## hassell

Great pic's Mark.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Great PIC'S Mark-----And Great Memories for your Son which will last a lifetime-------Thanks for sharing-----skip


----------



## glenway

Postcards, Mark. Great shots and some good pan-frying, eating size. But, I'd lose that stringer, friend.

Can the little guy cast that rig by himself?


----------



## youngdon

Great picture Mark. This one will bring a tear to your eye in about 30 years.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> 5DE982BA-8A64-4945-A2CB-B45FD4BB5980.jpeg
> 
> Great picture Mark. This one will bring a tear to your eye in about 30 years.


Yeah I'm sure it will! I wasn't aware it was being taken, but glad it was!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo

I have fished up there also Mark, it's beautiful country. Congrats on the great trip with your son.

Now we need to just talk about your vehicle choice......... :naughty:. Where is the Yota ?!?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Mo Mo said:


> I have fished up there also Mark, it's beautiful country. Congrats on the great trip with your son.
> 
> Now we need to just talk about your vehicle choice......... :naughty:. Where is the Yota ?!?


Haha no worries. I was using my Father in laws vehicle. Lol

It was a fun time for sure!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

hassell said:


> I never minded eating flounder and rock fish, not much in the Pacific that is non eatable.


I like eating snapper

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Postcards, Mark. Great shots and some good pan-frying, eating size. But, I'd lose that stringer, friend.
> 
> Can the little guy cast that rig by himself?


Yeah that stringer is a pain. I need to get a better one. We ate a couple the next day for lunch. Just salt pepper and a fresh lemon is all I had on hand but so good.

No he's not up to the casting ability quite yet, soon.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Stringers and trout don't mix anyway. Makes 'em mushy from the same enzymes that'll rust a hook to nothing. Knock 'em on the head and toss them on ice for best eating results. Or, fry them up when they're still wigglin.' (Just kidding.)

I like that picture YD mentioned the most, too.


----------



## youngdon

Heck I'd frame that one and put it on MY wall since no one wouldn't know it wasn't me. Except for the Favre jersey.


----------



## murphyranch

Caught 3 nice flatheads last night on rod and reel using big perch about 7 or 8 inches long.
















Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Heck I'd frame that one and put it on MY wall since no one wouldn't know it wasn't me. Except for the Favre jersey.




Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice Flatheads my friend------Congrats----When's the fish fry--YUM,,,,, YUM *


----------



## murphyranch

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Nice Flatheads my friend------Congrats----When's the fish fry--YUM,,,,, YUM *


4th of July. Our entire extended family-52 at last count-will gather at the ranch for a day of swimming, shotgunning, rifle shooting, tannerite hi-jinx, fish fry followed up with lots of fireworks.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Been doing something similar at my place on the same day for years. Gotta get the range mowed and it'll take some doin'.

Looking forward to testing a Ruger Precision Rifle in .308. And, some venison on the barbeque. And, friends.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Had a fun night on Lake Havasu catching stripers. Taco time!





































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Nice work, Mark. And, hey, there's that cooler!


----------



## 22magnum

Catching bass under a highway
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Power plant lakes are fun too
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Caught a good one last night! The rain and wind made fishing through the heat advisory bearable.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice Fish Mark----and Pic's Thanks for sharing-*

*svb*


----------



## hassell

Yes thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon

Nice fish. Did you eat him ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Nice fish. Did you eat him ?


Perfect eating size but I decided to let him go to get even bigger. He weighed in at just under 6lbs.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

Tree shaker on a limb line this morning.









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

That’s a nice one Murph. Must be cool there.


----------



## murphyranch

youngdon said:


> That's a nice one Murph. Must be cool there.


It was this morning. Got down to 60. Had a cold front come through. Welcomed change from the heat and humidity last week that kept the heat index above 110.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Wow!


----------



## knapper

How much did it weigh?


----------



## murphyranch

knapper said:


> How much did it weigh?


50

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

Got another good flathead. 48lbs.









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

That's awesome. Love eating Flathead!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well done, I'll bring the spuds.


----------



## youngdon

DANG Murph ! That'll feed the family. Nice fish !


----------



## glenway

Got the young man up at 5:30 am and on the water by 6:30 am. Hard to keep the small bluegills off the hooks. He had never fished on a lake in a boat but did fine. Sure was fun being there landing those bass for him. Had another large one hooked but I gave us the slip in the weeds. Had to play keep-away from some soft-shell turtles. No bugs in the air.

Lake was calm and it made for a pleasant morning on the water. Perfect.


----------



## youngdon

Way to go Grandpa ! Looks like he hooked a few nice ones.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*WHA!!!!!!!!!! Great pic's Glen-----WTG with the Lad his smile says it all*


----------



## hassell

Memories lasting forever, way to go Gramps..


----------



## glenway

The "smile" is subdued, because I taught him how to hold the fish by the mouth and the small teeth of the fish were biting into his little thumb. The more pictures I took, the more grimacing his "smile" became. He was keeping track of the number of fish caught but lost track. I mentioned to him that he couldn't count that high and he began to prove that he could. The action was just too frantic to focus on counting anything after a while.

I'm not sure he realizes how fortunate he was to have taken such nice fish the first time out. Had the photos professionally printed and I bought some cheap frames for the extended family members - and him.

We are supposed to go camping out back but rain threatens today. I'll keep my eye on the radar this afternoon. Heck, we may go out there anyway. Sure don't have to worry about any power going out.


----------



## knapper

Went out on the boat this last weekend and caught 20 salmon. Some pinks, kings, and slivers. Lost a bunch more too.


----------



## knapper

hit the wrong button and posted not so I could put pictures on.


----------



## hassell

Well done.


----------



## youngdon

Nice fish Knapper. Salmon is a big hit on our dinner table. Most of what we see here is farm raised, it's good, but not as good as fresh. A little olive oil on both sides and some blackened seasoning and throw it on the grill. I do the same with corn on the cob although a little of hassells magic garlic dust on the corn makes the sprinkles of blackened seasoning pop.


----------



## knapper

Thanks, I am in the bottom picture and my wife is in the one with two women holding the salmon, on the right.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Nice fish Knapper. Salmon is a big hit on our dinner table. Most of what we see here is farm raised, it's good, but not as good as fresh. A little olive oil on both sides and some blackened seasoning and throw it on the grill. I do the same with corn on the cob although a little of hassells magic garlic dust on the corn makes the sprinkles of blackened seasoning pop.


You're down to dust ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice fish and pic's Thanks for sharing---------My Buddy Joe Bigger is up there since July 5th at his cabin. he won't be home til Sept 15. He always brings me some salmon----GREAT EATING FISH-For now I'll have to eat Lake Superior Lake Trout--------------------------------svb*


----------



## glenway

Now, that's the way to enjoy retirement!


----------



## 22magnum

Big baits big bass









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Grass bass?


----------



## C2C

I had a lot of fun this summer fishing rainbows from.my pontoon boat on this lake ...it is listed as a " trophy lake " and has some real good fish. 
No ice fishing allowed , a total bait ban and a limit of 1 keeper daily that must exceed 50cm ( 19.5").
Most folks fly fish it but my shoulder doesnt allow me to so I troll a small flatfish and do quite well . My nephew brings his boat any time he can get away .
My best day I caught 16 fish including 8 keeper size , biggest was 24 in and lguess at about 7 -8 #...he completely destroyed my old landing net ..all were released. 
I finally decided to keep one on my last trip. 
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Yum! Trout, my favorite fish.

Anyone you know use a Hobie kayak? No paddles needed.


----------



## hassell

Good fighters those rainbows.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Yum! Trout, my favorite fish.
> 
> Anyone you know use a Hobie kayak? No paddles needed.


No I don't Glen , I have the trolling motor on my pontoon boat and mounted it up front to get at easier..paddles are for shallow spots and I lay them flat on the sides when fishing.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Good fighters those rainbows.


I'll say ,, trolling slowly and when a big one hit it literally spins the boat sideways ..lol..this winter I plan on buying an aluminum boat so I can take the grandkids ...soon be time to get after the coyotes and make the money for it . 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice fish Cam. Here's
A pic of my brothers trip to Alaska last month.


----------



## hassell

That's a beauty.


----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> Nice fish Cam. Here's
> A pic of my brothers trip to Alaska last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22030E96-A920-40C0-966D-B3382DEA5B48.jpeg


that is one fine looking largemouth :saywhat: :mrgreen:


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Nice fish Cam. Here's
> A pic of my brothers trip to Alaska last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22030E96-A920-40C0-966D-B3382DEA5B48.jpeg


Now thats a fish !!!!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

I really like those pontoons. My girls bought me a kayak last year for Father's Day. I really like fishing out of it but the wind is a killer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

A little after work local fishing last week for this "essential emloyee..."









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Hit another good one on a quick lunch break this week.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice.!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

A little pre-work Ultra Light fishing today. Makes the canal fun to fish...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Upload didnt go through...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Just north of T- bird west of 59ave ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Just north of T- bird west of 59ave ?


East side of 59th & T-bird. Nice catch!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dang Dawg

She can get'er done.

This is the same girl as my avatar.


----------



## glenway

The young lady caught a good trout! Betcha it gave her a tussle.


----------



## Dang Dawg

YUP it did.

26" brown trout in a creek we could jump across.


----------



## hassell

Nice fish pic's..


----------



## 22magnum

Nice fish fellas

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

got out trolling for a few hours and caught half dozen or so browns and a few bows in the 14-18 inch range.

we were using brook trout and brown trout, Rapala countdown minows.


----------



## glenway

My favorite. Yum!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Had a really fun trip with the guys. Caught some quality fish and ate Crawfish for the first time. A great mental reset!


























































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Looks like a great trip!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Looks like you had fun


----------



## hassell

Well done.


----------



## kiyote

way ta git-r-dun!


----------



## glenway

Heck of a haul, Mark. Did you actually sleep in that tent?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Heck of a haul, Mark. Did you actually sleep in that tent?


Thanks guys, was a fun trip!

I slept in the hammock that is attached to my truck in front. We used the tent for a shade/rain shelter during the day.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Took # 3 Grandson Walker to a nearby lake Saturday..fishing was slow but he did catch one nice rainbow..3 1/2#..me ? Well i just got schooled .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Nice looking fish.


----------



## hassell

Nice rainbow.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice bow he’s got there


----------



## C2C

So we have a friendly ( at least so far its friendly) competition woth the grandkids to see qhich one can catch the biggest rainbow this year ..first I took the twin siaters and they caught a 2# 5 oz , and a 3# 8 oz ..then #2 grandson had a 3 # 12 oz ..was # 1 grandsons turn yeaterday and he beat em all with a 24in 4# 11 oz ..things are heating up now ...lol









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Right on Cam, I guess the losers have to help you out in the fields.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Right on Cam, I guess the losers have to help you out in the fields.


Lol.. now theres an idea , always got some rock to pick

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Lol.. now theres an idea , always got some rock to pick
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Oh YA !!


----------



## glenway

There's no losers in this game. So cool to have the younguns feeding the family.


----------



## knapper

My wife caught this king salmon on wendesday off our boat in Prince William Sound. She hooked it at about 80 ft. deep and we could tell it was big when we could see it. It put up a good fight. Don't know the weight or length.


----------



## hassell

Well done, 8 lbs..


----------



## knapper

We guessed it at 15-20 pounds.


----------



## hassell

knapper said:


> We guessed it at 15-20 pounds.


 I just through that number out there, we're heading out to the coast at the end of the month to catch some of those, it will be her first time fishing on the ocean.


----------



## knapper

Have fun doing it.


----------



## hassell

Had a great trip to Vancouver Island ocean fishing, Cindy landed 29, perfect weather, never seasick and brought home 75 lbs. of mixed fish and seafood. Well worth it.


----------



## kiyote

right on! you got some good eaten there


----------



## hassell

kiyote said:


> right on! you got some good eaten there


 You got that right.


----------



## catcapper

Dang Rick--- looks like you and Cindy had a great trip--- glad you guys got a chance to twist off and have some fun for yourselves.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> Dang Rick--- looks like you and Cindy had a great trip--- glad you guys got a chance to twist off and have some fun for yourselves.
> 
> Our first week of an actual planned vacation ever, a couple trips south before but they were a last minute choice, everything went really well.
> 
> awprint:


----------



## glenway

Wow! I'm jealous all over again!

You'll be eating like kings and queens. Might have to push some stuff around in that freezer to make room or eat things fast.

Great work and great photos.


----------



## hassell

glenway said:


> Wow! I'm jealous all over again!
> 
> You'll be eating like kings and queens. Might have to push some stuff around in that freezer to make room or eat things fast.
> 
> Great work and great photos.


 Made some room for it when we got home, the travel trailer freezer is the only one left not being used.


----------



## youngdon

Great pics ! I’m glad you two had a good time. You’re gonna need to put a freezer or two out in the shed, or get a bigger house.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Great pics ! I'm glad you two had a good time. You're gonna need to put a freezer or two out in the shed, or get a bigger house.


 There is one out there plus a fridge freezer from the rental trailer being used.


----------



## youngdon

You better get to eating then !


----------



## hassell

Some of the salmon fillets we want to smoke and can plus the tuna.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*R/C ---CONGRATS ON YOUR GREAT FISHING TRIP YOU TWO-------Really Great Picks---Thanks for sharing your trip----better get to EAT'EN LOL*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You all have been catching some nice fish--------Congrats to you ALL*


----------



## youngdon

I used to crush up bbq potato chips and coat my tuna steaks with the dust before grilling. That’s good eating.


----------



## Glenwhey

Had a great time in Michigan's north country this past week with the great grandson. Caught some small fish and only one large enough to keep, but we let it go anyway. Landon doesn't like fish or anything else that's healthy.

A few firsts for Landon: rowing my boat, seeing/hearing loons - and one getting airborne with a fish. And, he learned a new word: angling.

He didn't get to hear the whippoorwills calling each morning before daylight. Love that call.









Taking him home today.


----------



## hassell

Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Glenwhey

I was surprised when Landon said he'd give rowing a try. Here's his attempt: Landon Attempts to Row a Boat - YouTube


----------



## kiyote

Glenwhey said:


> I was surprised when Landon said he'd give rowing a try. Here's his attempt: Landon Attempts to Row a Boat - YouTube


 lol . it's a learning curve but he was starting to get it.

first time I ever rowed was in a drift boat my older brother owned . I was twelve or so , he was probably 19ish. we were floating the river , him rowing ,me fishing. he asked me if I could row , so I said sure . after about ten minutes he was screaming at me ." I thought you could ,
(expletive) row !!! you can't (expletive ) row!!!!!!!!!!!( expletive, expletive , expletive ) and a few more for good measure. lol.

I just handed him back the oars and said, " I think I want to fish . this isn't fun for me."

he thought that was hilarious and was slightly ashamed for his outburst.

when we got in a little calmer, slower water , he taught me how.


----------



## Glenwhey

Yeah, brothers. I remember those early days taunting my older brother who could have killed me if he ever caught me. Made me quick on my feet.

The kid didn't get much of a lesson from me, but he could have been paying attention for two days. I wouldn't have done any better at one time. Next time will be different; I'll be in the boat with him. But, the kid never whimpered, although the wind was winning at one time. That's what I like about him; never complains about anything.


----------



## C2C

Finally a legal one after almost 4 years !! Walleye have to be a minunum of 50 cm in length ( about 20 in ) and this guy is almost 60....gonna be a good aupper tonite









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Not much for fighting but good for the table. Enjoy!


----------



## Glenwhey

Heading out to a local lake with my 2 great-granddaughters in about an hour. Way too early, but I'm getting them up at 5:30am to try out their patience and new gear. Hopefully, pics later.


----------



## hassell

Those pickerel are some good eating Cam, will be a fun morning Glen, will be heading to Vancouver Island for some ocean fishing on the 21 first, some tuna fishing is also planned.


----------



## Glenwhey

Lots of small ones 'till our worms fell in the lake.


----------



## hassell

Good pic. Glen.


----------



## murphyranch

Glenwhey said:


> Lots of small ones 'till our worms fell in the lake.
> View attachment 40360


Those are the best of days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

The girls went home yesterday, and now I'll be able to hear myself think again.

They chickened out staying in the tent initially, but got their nerve up on the last evening here. The video was taken inside the tent after dark. They got to hear the coyotes' serenade in the night air, too.

Here's a short clip of the "new" song I taught them: The Musical Fruit - YouTube 
They goofed it up about 10 times, so I just ran with it.


----------



## kiyote

ah classics should never die!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## hassell

You should have fed them another can of pork&beans before the vid., they're missing a few chicklets.


----------



## youngdon

That's hilarious ! I bet there were giggles all around, including GreatGrandpa


----------



## hassell

Another week and we'll be on the ocean.


----------



## Glenwhey

Sure is quiet around here.


----------



## C2C

Glenwhey said:


> Sure is quiet around here.


Lol.. isnt it tho ? We had 3 grandsons here for a couple daya while.mama was in hospital with new baby ...never been this tired watching kids ,I dont know how their moms do it .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Another week and we'll be on the ocean.


Good luck , cant wait for pics .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Will get a few pic's on here when I get a chance.


----------



## youngdon

So what kind of fish did you catch !


----------



## hassell




----------



## hassell

First time I did pic's on the new site, different. First pic is a 25 to 28 lb chinook, sec. pic. is 2 chinook and some pinks we caught, third pic. is at the north end of the island where we got the big spring, some pinks, 2 ling cod and the orange ones are vermilions plus a black sea bass, 4th pic is 1 coho, pinks and a rock crab. Great trip.


----------



## youngdon

Nice catch ! That’ll be some good eating.


----------



## Glenwhey

I'll bet that smoker is getting or has gotten a workout. Probably some canning, too. Salmon still look good. Are they spawning there?


----------



## C2C

Lookin great Rick ..Im no fish eater but those look like a lot of fun ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Some of the pinks I want to smoke as we have canned salmon still from last year, the weather was a little nasty so we didn't get off shore for tuna, did buy one though off of one of the tuna boats. Some of the different runs are or have been spawning.


----------



## knapper

This year has not been too good fishing. We caught a few salmon and rockfish and no halibut, bad weather and getting into the water late did not help. so no pictures and it time to pull the boat to go hunting for black bear.


----------



## Glenwhey

Not exactly fishing but here goes anyway. A short clip of my Uncle Van tossing some fish food from a balcony to waiting brook, brown, and rainbow trout in Clarksville, Georgia. Had a great time visiting Van and seeing all the sights. He sure knows his way around. If you recall, he was a bubble turret gunner on a B-17. After the war, he took a job as steward on Eastern Airlines and retired from there. Piano teacher, composer, artist and church organist. He has given up teaching and the church organist job, but still going strong at 95. A great man from the greatest generation.

Van Wunderlich Feeds Trout in Clarksville, Georgia - YouTube


----------



## hassell

Some nice looking fish in that pond, thanks' for sharing.


----------



## 22magnum

Caught a nice Slab Crappie yesterday morning during. Cool moon shot from s21 ultra phone camera too.























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Nice, did you catch enough for a meal.


----------



## 22magnum

hassell said:


> Nice, did you catch enough for a meal.


I always catch more than enough. I have targeted crappie for about a full year now. Fun fish to catch 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

That phone/camera takes some quality photos. That *is* a huge panfish!


----------



## 22magnum

Glenwhey said:


> That phone/camera takes some quality photos. That *is* a huge panfish!


Yes and now a newer one is out the S22 ultra... crazy to think how fast cameras advanced over the years. Especially on phones  

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Hope this ruling prevails in other states. Sounds like once a person is in the water, nobody is permitted by law to kick them out.

Confirming the public’s right to access streams that flow through private property, the New Mexico Supreme Court (NMSC) earlier this month determined a state wildlife agency rule allowing landowners to restrict such right of entry is unconstitutional.

Several western states are seeking courts’ opinions on the public’s right to float or wade through navigable streams that flow through private property. In New Mexico, the court has confirmed recreationists’ rights to use “non-navigational” streams, providing the user doesn’t trespass private land surrounding the body of water.


----------



## kiyote

Glenwhey said:


> Hope this ruling prevails in other states. Sounds like once a person is in the water, nobody is permitted by law to kick them out.
> 
> Confirming the public’s right to access streams that flow through private property, the New Mexico Supreme Court (NMSC) earlier this month determined a state wildlife agency rule allowing landowners to restrict such right of entry is unconstitutional.
> 
> Several western states are seeking courts’ opinions on the public’s right to float or wade through navigable streams that flow through private property. In New Mexico, the court has confirmed recreationists’ rights to use “non-navigational” streams, providing the user doesn’t trespass private land surrounding the body of water.


been that way in Idaho for years.


----------



## hassell

Same here, the high water mark is the boundary going through properties.


----------



## Glenwhey

The definition of "navigable" has been an issue in Michigan for as long as I can remember. Supposedly, if the stream can float a log, it's navigable. Now...define log. Tinker Toys has their own spin.


----------



## kiyote

Glenwhey said:


> The definition of "navigable" has been an issue in Michigan for as long as I can remember. Supposedly, if the stream can float a log, it's navigable. Now...define log. Tinker Toys has their own spin.


thus the need for the vampiric lawyer.


----------



## 22magnum

Crappie have been on fire, sitting just out of the shallows. Pre spawn is here.






























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Pre-spawn here means the ice has yet to melt.


----------



## kiyote

pre-spawn here means more whiskey is needed.  😁


----------



## 22magnum

Started to tie my own crappie jigs and it added another hobby to the list.... send help!


























































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Those jigs look very nice I’ve never tied on jigs before but I tie bass bugs bluegill fly’s and salmon and steelhead fly’s now you got me thinking


----------



## 22magnum

pokeyjeeper said:


> Those jigs look very nice I’ve never tied on jigs before but I tie bass bugs bluegill fly’s and salmon and steelhead fly’s now you got me thinking


Definitely do it, tons of fun

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Quite the color combo's you have there.


----------



## 22magnum

Nice day in the salt






























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

22magnum said:


> Nice day in the salt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Looked like a beautiful day


----------



## hassell

A few fish the brother caught last weekend, we'll be there in 3 weeks.


----------



## 22magnum

hassell said:


> A few fish the brother caught last weekend, we'll be there in 3 weeks.
> View attachment 40660


That's so cool

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Nice fish guys, wish I could say the same 
...mine is the classic one that got away story ,we went to nearby trophy trout lake yesterday and on this heat we.only got one bite ,but what a bite !!my wife was the lucky or unlucky fisherman ,she called out fish on and as I turned to.look back I saw the rainbow break water at about 40 yrs...3 ft hi out of the water that is .He swam harry right at the boat ,made 3 quick passes right close to the boat then bent into a U shape and opened quick and broke the 8 # line like a thread
Typical fish story you say ,but he would have pushed 30 in and likely over 10#..looked like one of the Salmon that Rick is gonna catch .Deb and I sat there stunned knowing we arent likely to see one like that again .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

I have a few of those stories Cam, always the one that got away is the one we all remember.


----------



## 22magnum

Fishing is definitely as consuming as hunting









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Nice, in the garage next to your army cot.


----------



## youngdon

We should be doing a little fishing at the end of August. I finally talked Deb into taking a week off. We rented a cabin on a lake in Pinetop/Lakeside.


----------



## knapper

Had a friend come up and go fishing. Not much out of Whittier, he got a silver a small halibut and a pink, plus several rockfish. The to the Kenai river and nothing, in between runs so a guided trip on the Kasliof river and limited out at six a day on reds.


----------



## murphyranch

Caught some good flatheads prespawn and few recently with a good friend.






























Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Some nice fillets there, have you ever tried those in a smoker.


----------



## kiyote




----------



## C2C

My grandson on a cool but enjoyable day









Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Last trip of the year fir the boat ...caught 3 including this keeper for my bro in law ..beauty night
















Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice catch. That’ll make a great meal.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Nice catch. That’ll make a great meal.


And it did ..

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------

